# Gulp 8O



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm very fortunate with my health, I rarely need to see a Doctor.
I live well, don't smoke, very light drinker, get a fair amount of exercise (push bike), eat lots and lots of veggies and fruit, very little fatty meats, rarely eat pies/takeaways/fast foods etc, regular intake of the right kinds of fish - - a fine example of a healthy, though not paranoid, lifestyle.

Now approaching the age of 65 my missus has been trying to get me to have a medical check-up but what for? - I'm fit and healthy and don't have any problems other than not being able to pee up a wall as high as I used to!

Anything for a quiet life I agreed to go see the nurse.

Blood pressure - "excessively high, not life threatening but needs some serious attention".
"Come back next week by which time the blood test results will be back and we can recheck your blood pressure".

So, off I go this morning - blood pressure still too high - "you must see the Doctor"

Blood test - "LDL (bad) Cholesterol - way, way too high. HDL (good) Cholesterol - way, way too low.

.... that's when I gulped.

Now reviewing what I must do diet wise and other things to get it to some better readings.

So people, don't be so cock-sure you're OK - go have a check.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Have to agree on that.

Several years ago I was invited for a check up when my local practise were monitoring men 'of a certain age'.

Of the six of us on the bench I thought I looked quite good.

I was the only one with a raised blood pressure!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> I'm very fortunate with my health, I rarely need to see a Doctor.
> I live well, don't smoke, very light drinker, get a fair amount of exercise (push bike), eat lots and lots of veggies and fruit, very little fatty meats, rarely eat pies/takeaways/fast foods etc, regular intake of the right kinds of fish - - a fine example of a healthy, though not paranoid, lifestyle.
> 
> Now approaching the age of 65 my missus has been trying to get me to have a medical check-up but what for? - I'm fit and healthy and don't have any problems other than not being able to pee up a wall as high as I used to!
> ...


Sorry to hear about your problems, Tony.

One of the likely suggestions will probably be that you start taking a statin.
If so, make sure you return to the doctor if you start getting muscle pains particularly in the thighs.

I'm now on my third different statin.
You will likely be started on Simvastatin. It's the cheapest.

There has been previous discussion here on MHF and also googling statins gives a wealth of information.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The problem of getting older Tony  and it is such a shame --we all go through it.
We all THINK we eat healthy but when it comes to it we must all watch what we eat.
Moderation is the best --a little of what you fancy does you good.
These old sayings make us laugh but there seems to be some truth in them. :lol: 
Good Luck with the treatment


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*gulp*

Like you, fit and healthy 65 year old, told the same be the cholesterol nurse, couldn't believe it! My son 42 years old, eats all the wrong things, drinks far too much, very little exercise has a very low cholesterol level, so I do have my suspicions as to the validity of these results.
curlyboy


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Don't worry too much.

Happened to me during my annual PCV medical about 8 years ago, when I was I think 61.

Since then I take 1 Blood Pressure and 1 Statin (yes, Simvastatin) every night, and apparently am likely to do so ad infinitum.

My readings are now usually very good, although actually it is my checkup day tomorrow.

Must admit I take my tablets with my tot every night (I know, I know) and it seems to be one of those things which come with age.  

Paul


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: gulp*



CurlyBoy said:


> Like you, fit and healthy 65 year old, told the same be the cholesterol nurse, couldn't believe it! My son 42 years old, eats all the wrong things, drinks far too much, very little exercise has a very low cholesterol level, so I do have my suspicions as to the validity of these results.
> curlyboy


At 42 he is heading the same way as you then, so help him to live healthier so that he doesnt have to go down the same road at 65


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

my doctor said I had the blood results of a young healthy man - pity its only the blood thats healthy


----------

